# Water/Meth inj. tuning.



## Sturge (Jun 1, 2009)

Need help with the tuning of a stage 1 Water/Meth. kit from Snow Performance:
So i have had the kit on for about 3 weeks and i am using the 175 mL nozzle, and have the trigger it set to start injecting at 6psi of boost, and using the which usually comes on around 3700-4000 rpm. I know the kit is injecting when the light is on, ive checked and the nozzle is spraying evenly.
At first it was quenching and i was getting misfires so i turned the pump down 1 and 1/2 turns (about 30 psi) down. But i dont really even notice a difference in power at all. The light turns on and if i was shutting my eyes (which obviously im not doing i like my car too much) i wouldnt even know it was injecting.
When most people talk about Water/Meth. inj. they report feeling it turn on.
So help please, what is wrong here???


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Water/Meth inj. tuning. (Sturge)*

I have a APR 3+ kit with W/M kit from snow performance. I have my pump mounted where the spare tire used to be so I can here the pump.
If I could't here the pump I would have no clue if it was running. It does develop more power as it drops the intake temp 20+ degrees as recorded on my liquid tt gauge, but not as much as I expected it would.


----------

